# Imodium Tolerance



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

Can you build up a tolerance to imodium after a while? Since my D came back, I started taking it and it fixed me up within hours. I'm worried about it losing its effectiveness. I've tried the calcium and it doesn't do much good for me. What are other good OTC remedies like it if it wears off?


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Jakora said:


> Can you build up a tolerance to imodium after a while? Since my D came back, I started taking it and it fixed me up within hours. I'm worried about it losing its effectiveness. I've tried the calcium and it doesn't do much good for me. What are other good OTC remedies like it if it wears off?


Bump. I am also interested in this.I used to take half a pill each morning and after lunch my stomach was fine until next morning (mornings are always bad even if I eat the evening before).But then after a while I had to take a dump in the afternoon also. Therefor I stopped taking imodium regulary in fear that I build a tolerance towards it.Maybe my tolerance stopped there or maybe my stomach got worse.Please post your experience or knowledge with tolerance towards imodium.


----------



## fashionqueen1183 (Jul 8, 2010)

Siea said:


> Bump. I am also interested in this.I used to take half a pill each morning and after lunch my stomach was fine until next morning (mornings are always bad even if I eat the evening before).But then after a while I had to take a dump in the afternoon also. Therefor I stopped taking imodium regulary in fear that I build a tolerance towards it.Maybe my tolerance stopped there or maybe my stomach got worse.Please post your experience or knowledge with tolerance towards imodium.


Im interested too. I make sure I only take it when I really have to, rather than using it to avoid a problem later - unless completely necessary. As I am worried about becoming intolerant - if thats even possible?


----------



## anonymous313 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm not sure as the Immodium some days took more to work, or just didn't work correctly, when other days it was completely fine or more than fine (i.e. I couldn't go and it hurt).However, I recently got on Lomitil, I tried to switch in between the two, but I haven't gotten dosing down and the Immodium seemed to not be enough and it was not fun when I learnt that out. Currently I'm on Lomitil which is prescription but it supposed to be close to Immodium just more effective. I have to admit though, I'm not able to go between the two drugs yet to try and avoid tolerances since the Immodium doesn't seem to work as well for me now. But I also have heard of a lot of people being on both of those drugs for the long-term, and I think they may raise their dosage, but it seems like (although I hope someone can correct me if I'm wrong) they have still used it for long periods of time (i.e. years) without any major issues of tolerance.And one more thing, my Lomitil says I can take 2 up to 3x/day. I take 2 in the morning and I'm fine, which means I guess I have a while before I'd "top out" on the max dosage that the doctor prescribed.(everyone taking anti-diarrheas, make sure you drink enough!!)


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

anonymous313 said:


> (everyone taking anti-diarrheas, make sure you drink enough!!)


Why?I thought you need to drink less as you ###### out less of the water(Or is this to not get constipated?, Constipation never happened to me ever:/)


----------



## fedup36 (Jun 28, 2010)

Siea said:


> Why?I thought you need to drink less as you ###### out less of the water(Or is this to not get constipated?, Constipation never happened to me ever:/)


Because the D will make you dehydrated so you need to drink to replace the fluids you are losing x


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

fedup36 said:


> Because the D will make you dehydrated so you need to drink to replace the fluids you are losing x


But when eating imodium I don't have D


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

From what I've researched, you can't become tolerant to the immodium. Experience bears this out, as I've used up to 12 in one day over my years w/ D. I've never noticed a lessening of the effectiveness. As to the dehydrating, yes, you can dehydrate even if you dry up the diarrhea with the antidiarrheal. Have you ever gotten light-headed or woozy? That's early symptoms of dehydration. Be careful. Just because you stay hydrated does not mean it will come right out your butt! Be careful, tho, because cold liquids can set you off cramping. Warm water, mild tea, that sort of thing--you should know what is safe for you.


----------

